# ADA 75P



## soggybongo (27 Jan 2019)

Started collecting bits and bobs over the last 12 months and now the living room is nearly finished being decorated I though it was about time I made a move on my little piece of nature.

Glass - ADA 75P 75Lx45Wx45D.
Cabinet - ADA Gun metal silver cabinet.
Lighting - 2X Kessil A360WE Tuna Sun with spectral controller.

Frosted the back glass using a company called EVOWRAP.
went for there bubble free version.

As you can see I have wall mounted the lights on pipes that only cost £8 (bargain)
Undecided where to place the spectral controller!

I will be doing the initial fill to level the tank off later tonight as I don't want to start scaping only to find it moves slightly once filled.

I'll be updating along with vids throughout this thread so any advice is more than welcome.

Thanks for looking.


----------



## soggybongo (28 Jan 2019)

first fill to get it all level and not far off but I'll leave it overnight just in case and hopefully start the fun bit "scaping"


----------



## soggybongo (28 Jan 2019)

initial plant order made as I'll be doing the dsm.

5 pots of Hemianthus Callitrichoides 'Cuba' Tissue Culture - Tropica 1-2 Grow!
5 pots of Utricularia Graminifolia Tropica 1-2 Grow!

Chapter 1 complete 

scape starts tomorrow or should I say today looking at the time  -  night all


----------



## soggybongo (2 Feb 2019)

a few update pics. 

12ltr of jbl volcano rock





125g of jbl volcano powder 





9ltr jbl shrimp soil, I will be adding more tomorrow once I collect sand.


----------



## soggybongo (3 Feb 2019)




----------



## oscarlloydjohn (3 Feb 2019)

Lovely Scape mate


----------



## soggybongo (3 Feb 2019)

oscarlloydjohn said:


> Lovely Scape mate



Thank you. Plants should arrive next week so hopefully get them in Sat/ Sunday.


----------



## Daveslaney (3 Feb 2019)

Nice looking scape.
I would add a couple more rocks against the wood on the left side. Or try moving the one you have on the left now up against the wood.


----------



## soggybongo (8 Feb 2019)

After sitting on this for a week I have made a few small changes and now happy to crack on planting tomorrow morning.
just got to sort the wiring from lights out (tidy up) soundproof cabinet and install plug extension sockets.


----------



## Shinobi (8 Feb 2019)

Latest version is definitely an improvement. An advise would to avoid the sharp 90 degree angles unless carefully implemented in the layout - these angles quickly become static and basically unnatural to look at


----------



## soggybongo (8 Feb 2019)

Shinobi said:


> Latest version is definitely an improvement. An advise would to avoid the sharp 90 degree angles unless carefully implemented in the layout - these angles quickly become static and basically unnatural to look at



Hi Shinobi, sort of get where you are coming from, if you are on about the large wood trunk that is leaning forward sort of toppling over. had to place it like this in order to reduce large shadow spots and none growable areas. thanks for your input mate.


----------



## soggybongo (10 Feb 2019)

Carpet plants in

5x pots of Utricularia Graminifolia 1-2 Grow
5x pots of Hemianthus Callitrichoides 'cuba' 1-2 Grow


----------



## Costa (10 Feb 2019)

Love the wood pieces. Don't you find 2 kessils a bit of an overkill?


----------



## soggybongo (10 Feb 2019)

Costa said:


> Love the wood pieces. Don't you find 2 kessils a bit of an overkill?




no mate as each give a coverage - Up to 24" surface diameter also having 2 gives me less shadowing/ unplantable areas.


----------



## TBRO (10 Feb 2019)

The wood is awesome are you going for any epiphytes? The shadow areas are ideal for anubias etc. much easier that way to avoid algae on old leaves. They can pretty much grow in the dark! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DutchMuch (11 Feb 2019)

Costa said:


> 2 kessils a bit of an overkill


no such thing


----------



## soggybongo (11 Feb 2019)

TBRO said:


> The wood is awesome are you going for any epiphytes? The shadow areas are ideal for anubias etc. much easier that way to avoid algae on old leaves. They can pretty much grow in the dark!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Got a load of anubias nana on order and loads of different types of moss in my other tank.


----------



## Matt @ ScapeEasy (19 Feb 2019)

@soggybongo I'd be interested to find out how you went about sound proofing the cabinet?


----------



## soggybongo (19 Feb 2019)

Matt @ ScapeEasy said:


> @soggybongo I'd be interested to find out how you went about sound proofing the cabinet?



I'm out working all week but I will get some pics and where purchased this weekend mate.


----------



## soggybongo (1 Mar 2019)

Matt @ ScapeEasy said:


> @soggybongo I'd be interested to find out how you went about sound proofing the cabinet?



hi mate sorry for late update mate, I really wanted a quiet aquarium so no hum from pumps, filter especially on a wooden floor and in a large room that echos. The cabinet feet are sat on a thin rubber about 5mm thick. I have also fully insulated the inside of my cabinet inc the door. this has made a massive difference from a slight hummmmmm of my filters when cabinet door is open to total silence apart from a whisper from the 2x kessil light fans. once lights are off it is totally silent.

The product I used

"ADHESIVE BACKED TRI LAMINATE 11MM RIGID FOAM"
purchased from www.carinsulation.co.uk

click on sound deadening then 3M if you have a really loud cabinet you can go 4m that I used I'm my marine setup but costs a little more.


----------



## soggybongo (1 Mar 2019)

update as of tonight one of 35 Anubias Nana tissue cultures





few more




sorry for the quality on this one  - 85 stems of Rotala wallichii 1-2 grow


----------



## soggybongo (1 Mar 2019)

2 pots of 1-2 grow Rotala vietnam H'ra' that gave me 43 stems but lights are now out so will take pics later.


----------



## soggybongo (3 Mar 2019)

last bit of planting done tonight,

4 pots of bucephalandra theia
also weeping moss on branches


----------



## ralfred (3 Mar 2019)

The carpet is really taking - very impressive


----------



## TBRO (4 Mar 2019)

Looking sweet! Great dry start. I would be sorely tempted to keep it as a terrarium. What’s up with the sand pool on the right? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soggybongo (7 Mar 2019)

TBRO said:


> Looking sweet! Great dry start. I would be sorely tempted to keep it as a terrarium. What’s up with the sand pool on the right?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks @TBRO,

makes it easier to remove stale water and give the plants a real good spray with fresh water daily. takes a couple of mins to syringe old water out from the pool daily. roughly remove 250ml per day. if I had a flat substrate It wouldn't be a problem but because I have a largish slope and need to keep the roots and plants damp in the upper levels, all that water drains down to the sand pit corner. hope this answers your question.


----------



## soggybongo (7 Mar 2019)

Should also mention every other day the water pit as it is now known is drained then sprayed back into my dsm aquarium setup. my way of thinking is a replenish cycle. all those layers of different types of substrate along with ferts and powders are slowly draining to the pit and I am now using a filtered version to spray my plants and any excess is removed. Day one, plain ro water. Day two drained water sprayed back in.

Fingers crossed, next batch of plants will arrive tomorrow from pro shrimp. I normally buy from AG  but lately they seem out of stock.  

x2 pots Eleocharis acicularis mini 1-2 grow this will hopefully help break up a few hard areas in the foreground.

Going to give Microsorum pteropus Petite 1x pot from proshrimp a try high up in the wood stump. I'll secure the plant with a piece of heather wood and wedge into the stump so if it doesn't work I can easily remove.
I'll get some pics up when they arrive. might even get bold and video the final planting along wit a few bits and bobs from my fluval flex.


----------



## soggybongo (8 Mar 2019)

ralfred said:


> The carpet is really taking - very impressive



Thanks @ralfred hopefully my patience will work out but looks better in life than in photo mate


----------



## soggybongo (10 Mar 2019)

Eleocharis acicularis mini now planted along with Microsorum pteropus Petite but not so petite!


----------



## CooKieS (10 Mar 2019)

Insane growth! Love the UG carpet!


----------



## soggybongo (10 Mar 2019)

CooKieS said:


> Insane growth! Love the UG carpet!



thanks @CooKieS , the UG has spread lovely and is starting to send out roots finally so hopefully either next weekend or maybe the the weekend after I should be good to fill. Still got a few anubias nana and Blyxa Japonica from from my other tank but they will be added on fill day.


----------



## Jayefc1 (10 Mar 2019)

Looks amazing can't wait to see it flooded and grown in


----------



## soggybongo (15 Mar 2019)

The last few plants gone in tonight before the fill tomorrow.

View from top looking down.

There are a few patches that still need to grow in.














Side view from top looking down.


----------



## alto (23 Mar 2019)

soggybongo said:


> the UG has spread lovely and is starting to send out roots finally


take heed of this one by Oliver Knott

UG Claims the World

https://pbase.com/plantella/hc60


----------



## soggybongo (24 Mar 2019)

Filled last Sunday then did a 75% water change Wednesday and another 75% change this morning.

I'll let it grow in for a couple of weeks then give the moss a trim.

Pic taken this afternoon


----------



## soggybongo (24 Mar 2019)

ph 7.1 before co2 on
ph 6.09 at lights on 
ph throughout photo period 6.09 so could not be happier


----------



## dw1305 (24 Mar 2019)

Hi all, 
Now that is a good pH meter, "Hanna 9124", about £500 pounds worth.

cheers Darrel


----------



## soggybongo (25 Mar 2019)

Just need a good quality tds pen now. I must have at least 6 Ebay specials with quite a large difference between readings.


----------



## dw1305 (25 Mar 2019)

Hi all,





soggybongo said:


> I must have at least 6 Ebay specials with quite a large difference between readings.


You should be able to get a good low range meter for ~£50.

You can also easily make up the calibration solution from KCl (which you should already have to store the pH electrodes in?). 

The calibration solution is 0.01 M KCl = 1411 μS at 25°C

The Hanna PRIMO or similar conductivity meter should be accurate enough.

cheers Darrel


----------



## soggybongo (25 Mar 2019)

dw1305 said:


> You can also easily make up the calibration solution from KCl (which you should already have to store the pH electrodes in?).
> cheers Darrel



spilt a full bottle of hanna storage solution 2 weeks ago so went and bought some growth technology refill/ storage solution (says it contains 3 molar KCI)

will this be ok to use or would you suggest making up some?

just bought  the Hanna HI98311
cheers Scott


----------



## dw1305 (25 Mar 2019)

Hi all, 





soggybongo said:


> says it contains 3 molar KCI


That is the one, 3 mol. or 4 mol. KCl, it just needs to be much the same strength as the <"KCl inside the probe">. 





soggybongo said:


> will this be ok to use


You can dilute this solution down to give to you your 1411 microS calibration solution. 

I'd do it via an initial dilution of 1 cm^3 (of your 3 mol.) KCl made up to 100cm^3 with DI water. That gives you 0.03 mol KCl, so 33 cm^3 of that made up to 100 cm^3 is 0.01 mol and 1411 microS.

cheers Darrel


----------



## dw1305 (26 Mar 2019)

Hi all, 





soggybongo said:


> just bought the Hanna HI98311


Perfect.

cheers Darrel


----------



## soggybongo (27 Mar 2019)

dw1305 said:


> You can dilute this solution down to give to you your 1411 microS calibration solution.
> 
> I'd do it via an initial dilution of 1 cm^3 (of your 3 mol.) KCl made up to 100cm^3 with DI water. That gives you 0.03 mol KCl, so 33 cm^3 of that made up to 100 cm^3 is 0.01 mol and 1411 microS.
> 
> cheers Darrel



Darrel please explain in jimmy age 3 still in nappies terms mate. never been good at maths or chemistry pal.


----------



## soggybongo (29 Mar 2019)

soggybongo said:


> Darrel please explain in jimmy age 3 still in nappies terms mate. never been good at maths or chemistry pal.



bought the calibration solution from Hanna as the pen cost a fortune and I didn't want to calibrate it with a 3rd party bodge job.
cheers Scott


----------



## dw1305 (29 Mar 2019)

Hi all, 





soggybongo said:


> bought the calibration solution from Hanna as the pen cost a fortune and I didn't want to calibrate it with a 3rd party bodge job


Your good, probably the best option if the instructions didn't make sense. 

cheers Darrel


----------



## soggybongo (29 Mar 2019)

dw1305 said:


> Hi all, Your good, probably the best option if the instructions didn't make sense.
> 
> cheers Darrel





dw1305 said:


> Hi all, Your good, probably the best option if the instructions didn't make sense.
> 
> cheers Darrel



not that it didn't make sense Darrell, just not to me mate, hence asking for a simple explanation rather than (0.03 mol KCl, so 33 cm^3 of that made up to 100 cm^3 is 0.01 mol and 1411 microS)
cheers Scott


----------



## dw1305 (29 Mar 2019)

Hi all,





soggybongo said:


> hence asking for a simple explanation


Got you, it is just powers of 10 to start off with, the units aren't important. 

So you have "3" to start off with, and if you divide that by 100 (3/100) that is equal to 0.03.  It is easiest to work with multiples of ten, so "1" in "100" is most straight forward.

The solution you want for calibration is 1411 microS and 0.01 mol. You have 0.03 molar solution, so to get to 0.01  you divide 0.03/3.

You could make your own calibration solution and check it against the one you bought? 

cheers Darrel


----------



## soggybongo (5 May 2019)

It will be getting its first trim next weekend.


----------

